# الجل الاخضر او ييس



## sadiqui007 (18 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
ارجو من الاخوة ان يكونوا صبورين مهتمين بهذا الموضوع
انا من المغرب و اريد انشاء مقاولة صغير لصناعة المواد المنظفة 
الفكرة اتت لانني استطعت الحصول على تركيبة الجل الاخضر المعروف عندنا باسم (ييس)
لكنني فشلت فى عدم تحقيق النتائج علما ان صديقي من اعطاني المقادير فشل ايضا في ذلك رغم انه كان سابقا ينتج هذا المنظف بنفس التركيبة التي ساسردها عليم
كان يضع 20 كيلو من السلفونيك في 45 لتر من الماء ثم يضيف 40 كيلو من اليوريا 46 و ذلك في خلاط بموتر طبعا الى ان يذوب الخليط و يتجانس ثم يضيف ما يقارب الكيلو من التيكسابون ثم الون ثم يبدء المعادلة بالصودا المذابة سابقا في الماء (25 كيلو صودا في 100 لتر من الماء) فيتكون الجل شيئا فشيئا الى ان يصبح عجينا جيلاتينيل عالي القوام
المشكلة انني طبقت كل هذه المراحل بكل دقة الا ان اجل لم يتكون بل على العكس فكلما اضفت الصودا فان المزىج يفقد قوامه
المرجو من كل من له فكرة عن الموضوع ان يفيدنا منها ولكم جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## sadiqui007 (19 مارس 2012)

ا*لمرجو من الاخوة في المنتدى اعارة الموضه بعض الاهمية لان الامر جي للغاية ويمكن للجميع الاستفادة منه و شكرا*


----------



## eltorban (19 مارس 2012)

و فيما يستخدم هذا الجل الاخضر لديكم فى المغرب و كيف تعادل 20 كيلو سلفونيك ب 25 كيلو صودا


----------



## sadiqui007 (20 مارس 2012)

*شكرا اخي على المشاركة
اولا اخي هذا الجل يشبه كثيرا ما يسمى بسوبرجل العملاق ان لم يكن هو نفسه 
ثانيا اخي انا لم اقل انني اعادل ٢٠ كيلو سلفونيك ب٢٥ من الصودا فقد اوضحت فقط نسبة تركيز الصودا في الماء في خليط مسبق واذكر انه للمعادلة او بالاحرى للحصول على الشكل النهائي للجل يجب المعادلة بما يقارب ٣لتر من محلول الصودا السابق ذكره وشكرا*


----------



## sadiqui007 (21 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعضاء و المشرفين انا اصر و بشدة ان تتطرقوا الى هذا الموضوع و تعيروه بعض الاهتمام*


----------



## matrix2022 (21 مارس 2012)

اخى بارك الله فيك قيما ستخدم هذا المنظف للملابس ام الاطباق ام الايدى وانا كذلك اخى الكريم اود ان اعرف كيفيه تركيب وتصنيع هذا المنتج


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كل الحب والاحترام لك وللاعضاء المشاركين واتمنى لو ان بامكاني المساعدة بما اعلم ومع عدم معرفتي فانني ارجو منك المحاولة باضافة القليل من ملح الطعام مع الخلطة وبشكل تدريجي لحين عودة القوام كما تريد واصر ان تخبرني بما يحصل 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## sadiqui007 (22 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخوتي على التفاعل معي في هذا الموضوع
للتوضيح هذا المنتوج يستعمل اساسا لغسل الاطباق لكن هناك من يستعمله للغسيل لقدرته العالية على التنظيف
للاشارة فقط فان هذا المنتوج قد دخل الى السوق المغربية تحت اسم ييس (yes) ثم توقفت الشركة التي لا اذكر اسمها عن انتاجه لاسباب لا اعلمها و بعد ذلك بمدة ظهر هذا المنتوج في الاسواق الشعبية يباع بدون تعبئة او تلفيف و مع ذلك وجد اقبالا شديدا
المهم استسمحكم للاطالة في الحديث واضيف ان صديقي من اعطاني التركيبة كان يصنع هذا المنتوج و بنجاح و انا شاهد على ذلك لكنه انقطع عن التصنيع لاسباب شخصية
الغريب هو انه حينما اراد ان يساعدني في تصنيعه لم يستطع التوفق في الحصول على النتائج المتوخاة رغم اتباعه لنفس المراحل التي سبق و سلكها .
الخلاصة هو اننا شككنا في جودة الخامات وخصوصا ان الموزع الذي اشتريت منه الخامات هو ايضا ينتج هذا الجلي
للاضافة فقط لا يمكنني تغيير الموزع الا اذا كنت ساشتري كميات كبيرة من الخامات لذلك فارجو كل من بامكانه المساعدة الا ياتاخر في الرد لكي تعم الفائدة و جزاكم الله بالف خير .*


----------



## sadiqui007 (22 مارس 2012)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل الحب والاحترام لك وللاعضاء المشاركين واتمنى لو ان بامكاني المساعدة بما اعلم ومع عدم معرفتي فانني ارجو منك المحاولة باضافة القليل من ملح الطعام مع الخلطة وبشكل تدريجي لحين عودة القوام كما تريد واصر ان تخبرني بما يحصل
> وبتوفيق الله



شكرا اخي على المتابعة لكن لايمكن اضافة ملح الطعام لانه لا يدخل في التركيبة من جهه , ومن جهة اخرى سبق و فعلت ذلك فكانت النتيجة سلبية , اكثر من ذلك فقد جربت ان اضيف الملح الى هذا المنتوج على حالته كما يشترى من السوق فكانت النتيجة ان الملح اذاب الجلي و افقده قوامه و شكرا.


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2012)

التكلفة غالية جدااااااا والماء قليل جدااااااا واليوريا كميتها كبيرة ابدا بحمض السلفونيك والصودا حتى التعادل ثم ضع الديكسابون ثم ضع اليوريا ثم ضع كبريتات ماغنسيوم ملح انجليزى حتى القوام الغليظ وبالتوفيق وارجوا كتابت التركيبة بالتفصيل حتى اتمكن من الجواب اكثر لانى مش فاهم حاجة من الحضرتك كتبها بنسبة للكميات وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## salamjanabi (29 مارس 2012)

*الجل الاخضر يعرف باسم العملاق
منضف للارضيات و الحمامات
*


----------



## abd.alrzak (12 مايو 2012)

بالنسبه لجل الاخضر انا جربت هالخلطة وطلعت لالا بائس فيها فهو كالتالي-- لعمل25 جل ارض يلزم 1- 3 كلغم سلفنيك اسيد 2-1\2 ك صودا كاويه 3- كيلوونصف زيت باين (زيت الصنوبر) 4-ماء 25 ك نعادل السلفنيك مع الصودا ونتركها حتى تبرد ثم نضيف الزيت بالتدريج مع التحريك المستمر


----------



## chem1982 (12 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخي اليك التركيبة بالتفصيل*

A
h2o 82%
sec. Butanol 10%
tritonx100 2%
nicadaze 2%
b 
pineoil 2%
pigmentgreen حسب الطلب
حرك برفق المكونات وبعد الذوبان اضف b
واللة ولي التوفيق 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## atef7000 (13 مايو 2012)

الأخ الكريم ممكن ترجمة المواد أو كتابة الأسم التجارى


----------



## سمير7 (25 مايو 2012)

سلام عليكم
انا ايضا مغربي يمكن اضافة اسيد الي نسبة 40كيلو


----------



## سمير7 (25 مايو 2012)

اظن ان المشكلة في اللوريا 46 لان هناك اللوريا 33 شبيهة باللوريا46 تختلف عنها في حجم الحبيبات

وهدا التحايل يقوم به المصنعين الدين يبيعون المواد الاولية .


----------



## sadiqui007 (2 يونيو 2012)

سمير7 قال:


> اظن ان المشكلة في اللوريا 46 لان هناك اللوريا 33 شبيهة باللوريا46 تختلف عنها في حجم الحبيبات
> 
> وهدا التحايل يقوم به المصنعين الدين يبيعون المواد الاولية .


*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اظنك اخي على حق لكني لست متاكدا 
سوف اجري بعض التجارب ثم ساوافيكم بالجديد
و شكرا*


----------



## سمير7 (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم لقد قمت بالتجربة ونجحت معي ولكن بدل 20 كيلو سلفونيك وضعت 30 كيلو سلفونيك
ولكن المشكلة ان تكلفتة تساوي ثمن الدي يباع بة في السوق 
الحل هو اجاد مادة رخيصة لتتقيل ياس دون دوبانه


----------



## sadiqui007 (23 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لك اخي سميرعلى المتابعة و اتمنى لو تتكرم و تضع المقادير التي استعملت بالضبط للحصول على ييس رغم علو الكلفة
و شكرا*


----------



## الوارفة (30 يوليو 2012)

*تركيبة سهله*

كاربابول وتري ايثانول امين وعطر الصنوبر واملجين ولون وفورمول


----------



## رايان المحبة (19 فبراير 2013)

اتمنى من الاخوة الكرام التوضيح اكثر بالنسبة للمواد المقادير والطريقة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## azertytreza (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم المرجو من الاخوة افادتي هل ممكن صناعة هذا الجل من الكاربابول


----------



## على منصورى (27 مارس 2013)

اولا اشيد بالتفاعل من الاعضاء وتداولهم المعلومات انا صنعت هذا الجل بس بطريقة مختلفة وهى 5 كيلو cmcو6 كيلو تكسابون بالاضافة لكيلو صنوبر وطلع ممتاز جدا وبسعر اقتصادى . بس ناوى اجرب طريقة السلفونيك مع الصودا وبالنسبة للتقل ممكن استخدم التيلوز . بس بسأل عن اللون الاخضر بعد فترة بختفى ما هى اسباب زوال اللن الاخضر وكيف اعالجها


----------



## على منصورى (27 مارس 2013)

طبعا التركيبة دى لعمل 150 كيلو


----------



## شاهر 22 (1 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي رجاءا اذا توصلت الى طريقه صحيحه لجل الارضيات (ييس) او العملاق ان تفيدني بها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميمو 222 (3 أبريل 2013)

*رد: السلام عليكم اخي اليك التركيبة بالتفصيل*



chem1982 قال:


> A
> h2o 82%
> sec. Butanol 10%
> tritonx100 2%
> ...



مشكور يا أخي الكريم ولكن لي عندك رجاء وعند كل عمالقة الكيمياء في المنتدى زادكم الله بسطة في العلم والرزق أرجو مراعاة أنه ليس جميع الأعضاء هنا كيميائيين وأنا من هؤلاء ولكننا نعمل في مجال المنظفات فأنا مثلاً لا أعرف سوى الأسماء التجارية للمواد لذلك أرجو التكرم ممن يضع أي وصفة أن تكون باللغة العربية وأن يذكر الأسماء التجارية كلما أمكنه ذلك للتيسير حتى تصل المعلومة إلى الجميع وليس المتخصصين فقط وأسأل الله أن يجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم وأن ينفعكم به إلى يوم الدين... اللهم آمين


----------

